

Dan Bricklin (VisiCalc) on developing his iPhone app Note Taker - adamhowell
http://danbricklin.com/log/2009_12_05.htm#notetaker

======
drcode
Downloaded it- it's actually surprisingly useful.

~~~
Luc
Are you using a 3GS? I find the writing on my 3G to be too laggy for a normal
writing speed, so I end up writing at about the same speed as I type in the
'regular' Notes app. I love the attention to detail and thought that has gone
into it though.

------
tif
Shame it requires iPhone OS3.1, as I'm unwilling to upgrade due my love of the
jailbreak-free tethering possible on 3.0

Can any iPhone developers comment as to what was added in the 3.0 to 3.1
upgrade to make you target the newer OS?

~~~
ryanpetrich
The biggest new features in SDK3.1 were related to video, the rest were minor
additions. A lot of developers target 3.1 accidently though because it's the
default.

Full list of API changes:
[http://developer.apple.com/iphone/library/releasenotes/Gener...](http://developer.apple.com/iphone/library/releasenotes/General/iPhone31APIDiffs/)

------
petercooper
Awesome idea. It wouldn't surprise me if this interface "influences" some
future apps that come along..

That said, it's verrry crashy on my iPhone, and other apps tend to be pretty
solid for me. If he irons out the bugs over time, I could see this becoming a
must-have for me. Distinct from other 3G commenters here, though, I found it
more than fast enough to keep up with my scribbles.

~~~
petercooper
FWIW, I found another app called FastFinga. It's not any good for doodling or
drawing diagrams, but for the writing part, it trumps this app in usability
(and non crashiness).

------
Luc
Putting the author's name in the title of the software reminds me of the
eighties... In fact he's had his name registered as a trademark since '89.
Smart move probably.

